# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  World in Conflict

## S1mple

*Издатель: Sierra Entertainment
Разработчик: Massive Entertainment
Дистрибьютор: Софтклаб
Локализация: Софтклаб
Носитель: Один DVD
Дата выхода: В продаже
Дата выхода в России: В продаже
Сайт Игры: http://www.wic-game.ru/
Похожесть: Ground Control, Ground Control 2
Мультиплеер: от 2 до 16 игроков
Системные требования:
OS: Windows® XP, Windows Vista
CPU Single-core: 2. 0 GHz or faster (2. 2 GHz for Windows Vista™)
CPU Dual-core: Any Intel® or AMD®
RAM: 1 GB (1.5 GB for Windows Vista™)
Hard Drive: 2.0 GB available hard drive space
Video: 128 MB video RAM, DirectX® 9.0c compatible (GeForce® 4 MX, Radeon® 8500, 9200 not supported)
Sound: DirectX® 9.0c compatible
Input: Keyboard and mouse
Internet connection: Cable/DSL

От издателяПосле падения нацистской Германии мир вздохнул с облегчением. Но мечты о спокойном будущем разбились, как только Советский Союз вторгся в Европу! Захватывая одну страну за другой, армии СССР превратили Запад в плацдарм для нового противостояния. Конечный пункт их назначения — США! Силы НАТО из последних сил сдерживают натиск советской армии и готовятся пустить в ход ядерное оружие. Каким будет исход конфликта, и что останется от Земли, когда пламя войны угаснет? Ответ остается за вами!

Западное побережье Америки разрушено, а войска США продолжают нести огромные потери. Ожесточенные бои дошли до середины континента, и уже никто не верит в победу над СССР. Но молодой командир бросает вызов отчаявшимся генералам! Он сам объединит разрозненные силы и осуществит грандиозное контрнаступление. Смертоносное оружие и новейшая техника столкнутся в величайшей битве! Ее исход зависит только от ваc….

Особенности игрыСюжет достоин книги! Захватывающая история о противостоянии сверхдержав в альтернативной вселенной придумана известным западным автором Ларри Бондом, среди книг которого немало мировых бестселлеров.Спецэффекты XXI века! Создатели игры использовали самую новую версию графического ядра Masstech, идеально подходящую для воплощения на экране масштабных сражений. Детализированные до мелочей пейзажи, реалистичная физика и яркие спецэффекты вкупе с грандиозными битвами превращают Третью мировую в настоящий шедевр.Разрушить можно все! Война оставляет за собой лишь пепел и смерть: города превращаются в груды развалин, от лесов остаются обугленные пни, а солнечный свет закрывают столбы жирного дыма. Картина войны пугающе реалистична, и она постоянно меняется в зависимости от ваших действий!Испытайте себя в борьбе на равных! В коллективной игре участвуют до шестнадцати человек! Создавайте коалиции с друзьями и соревнуйтесь в тактико-стратегическом мастерстве. Настоящие испытания ждут вас в мировых чемпионатах!У каждого танка есть настоящий прототип! В вашем распоряжении образцы реально существующей военной техники XX столетия: танки, вертолеты, самолеты и БМП.Уникальный «ролевой» режим коллективной игры! От каждого участника баталии теперь зависит исход сражения, и только совместные действия приведут вас к победе. Принцип прост, как все гениальное: каждый игрок специализируется на определенном роде войск. Один руководит пехотой, другой — артиллерией, третий — авиацией, четвертый — танковыми частями. «Покупка» профильных боевых единиц обходится значительно дешевле, чем приобретение прочей техники, поэтому, сплотив усилия, вы сможете обрушить на врага целую армаду грамотно прикрывающих друг друга военных машин.Полностью на русском языке. Игра полностью переведена на русский язык и озвучена профессиональными актерами.Демоверсия
Патч на русскую версию (для английской версии)
Видео
Скриншоты
Русские ранговые сервера
Индикатор точности
Использование дымовой завесы*

----------


## Morrok

Где можно посмотреть нормальные скрины? А то тут совсем маленькое разрешение, а Ваша ссылка не ведет на скриншоты

----------


## xpom12

ммм.. скачал игруху, скажу чесно не впечатлила

----------


## wezzy21

Давно играл.Графа улёт

----------

